
A Social, Social Network - azriel91
https://blog.azriel.im/2018/11/a-social-social-network.html
======
robotbikes
While some of these ideas are interesting and I agree with the basic
sentiment, I think it would be challenging to build up enough of a social
graph to bootstrap such a social network especially when people are
automatically erased when they don't regularly use it.

~~~
azriel91
Ah, made me realize, if the network is meant to promote connection, it
shouldn't strongly delete them, but perhaps move them to a "stale" /
"inactive" list. Thanks!

------
DoreenMichele
People have a hard enough time making real connections without artificial
barriers being thrown up. This sounds doomed from the get go to me.

